# Bowtech Yoke tuning, can someone clear this up?



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I set mine square to start and ended up right where baldyhunter said to start 
the man knows these bows and knows them well listen to him and you won't be making the mistakes that will consume time and make you pull your hair out


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

SpotShy said:


> I am tuning my Dad's new Bowtech Specialist. I read baldyhunters threads on yoke tuning and understand everything except for one thing. When arranging the pre-lean on the cams he says to run an arrow shaft down the left side of the top cam so that it intersects(touches) the string just above the serving and also do this to the bottom cam. If my thinking is correct, one would need to do this on the opposite side of the bottom cam to achieve the same lean. For example:
> 
> Top Cam - \
> 
> ...


No,
You want to start like this:
Top cam: \
Bottom cam /

Why?
Because the cables always pull both cams to the right on a right hand bow. If you start with pre-lean like I've suggested you'll have less lean to the right at full draw. You'll basically be splitting the lean from top and bottom left at brace to top and bottom right at full draw. If you do it the way you suggest. Your bottom cam is going to be leaning a good bit at full draw as the cables pull the cam farther to the right.


----------

